# Valve Adjustment Help!!



## cadams (Jul 27, 2010)

I just tried to adjust my valves for the first time on my own. I only got through the rear cylinder. I started it and it is clattering now. It starts right up, much better than before. I just don't like the clatter. I use the mark on the alternator, but I think I wasn't on TDC. I am scared I will screw up the motor if this isn't done right, so the local dealer said they cold do it for about $75 plus tax since I have it torn down already. What did I do wrong?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

You have to pull the plug on the left side of the motor and align it TDC. Get with HondaRecoveryMan on here.....he helped me with mine. When I did them. Why did you adjust them? Did they need it?

How far do you live from kaufman,TX?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

For an example we will use the rear cylinder. Take both covers off and the view port plug from the generator. rotate the engine until you see the intake valves open(go down) then come back up. Continue to slowly rotate the engine a bit less then half a revolution until you see RT appear in the view window and line up on the mark. This is TDC on the rear cylinder. Now unlock both adjuster lock nuts and back both adjusters off about a turn. With your feeler guage (and I recommend .23 for the exhausts and .14 for the intakes), with a slight bend on the end, slide it between the adjuster and the valve head. Then with your fingers, turn the adjuster down to make contact on the guage and give it just a little extra turn with your fingers only. Then lock the nut with the guage still in place. Be carefull not to overtighten the locks as they will break. Then slide the guage back and forth. There should be just a little pressure on the guage but just a slight bit of drag. Do the same to all others. Try very hard to make each set exactly the same. Once done with the rears do the front the same way. Probably have to remove the plactics and airbox for the front intakes. Sorry...bad design. The front timing mark should be a FT. Now I have one valve that gives me hell. When I do this and lock it down, it pulles up on the threads and its loose when I get done, so I have to give it some extra to start with so I end up with the right amount of drag on the guage.

Hope this helps. After you do it a few times it becomes cake.


----------



## Smokey (Jan 17, 2010)

Make sure you are at TDC, at the top of the stoke all of the valves are closed, so you will have the most play in at that spot, turn it over a few times and watch the valves, it's very easy once you just watch and understand what to look for. Also make sure you are using the right feeler guages and are checking with the right guages for your measurment type(metric or Imp)


----------



## flushot70 (Jan 9, 2010)

first time i did my valves i had the same results. you have to make sure the piston is on the compression stroke as your lining up tdc. if your not on the compression stroke you will get the clatter because your valves are way out of adjustment.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

worth the 75 valves are about $60-ish each if ya bend em....food for thought


----------



## cadams (Jul 27, 2010)

It's about due for adjustment. It was also making a sound. After I adjusted them it made a new sound. I will use the info you guys gave me later tonight.....


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

You can line it up with the plug on the side pulled as well. Do you have a service manual? If you decide to take it somewhere and you are not far from Kaufman,TX take it to R&R Performance ATV.


----------



## cadams (Jul 27, 2010)

I;m about 4 hrs fromk Kaufman. I am in the Houston area.


----------



## cadams (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the instructions nmkawierider. I was just 180 out of whack. I went by the book and it doesn't tell you how to find TDC. One more question, I have a ticking down by the secondary. It's not the valves, they are quiet. Any idea what this is? I seen on here some say it's a bushing, and some say these bikes just do that....


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I never pull the sight plug , I just adj. the intake valve when the exh. valve begins to open and exactly the opposite for the exhust side , never had any problems out of that method


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

I have fought the valves on my AC that has a 650 kawi motor in it. I have done them 3 times now and still cant get the rattle out, I'm about to pay somebody to handle it for me.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

cadams said:


> Thanks for the instructions nmkawierider. I was just 180 out of whack. I went by the book and it doesn't tell you how to find TDC. One more question, I have a ticking down by the secondary. It's not the valves, they are quiet. Any idea what this is? I seen on here some say it's a bushing, and some say these bikes just do that....


Does it do it just sitting there? If so does it make a difference whether its in gear or neutral? Or does it do it only when moving and with a little power on.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

hondarecoveryman said:


> I never pull the sight plug , I just adj. the intake valve when the exh. valve begins to open and exactly the opposite for the exhust side , never had any problems out of that method


Yes...when I adjusted mine I did exactly what you told me to do on the phone and got them perfect the first time. :rockn:


----------

